# Still Iframe - Please Help



## ebay258 (Dec 12, 2004)

Still I frame. I have an Iframe on my site and I wanted to show only a certain part of the site inside it and unscrolable too. Can I tell the browser(s) to do this? and how. Please help.


----------



## ebay258 (Dec 12, 2004)

Does anybody know how to do this?


----------



## msparrow (Dec 18, 2004)

well, for whatever you want in the iFrame, you use this:

whatever.html

Then, for any link that you have that you want to SHOW inside that iFrame, you use this:

linklol

Then, for the scroll bar, you use:

whatever.html

I think that's all right? Have at it.


----------



## ebay258 (Dec 12, 2004)

The code that you gave me only makes the iframe unscrollable but how can I make it show a certain part of the site inside the iframe then unscrolable. Let's say I hade Google inside the iframe and I wanted only the google logo to show inside the iframe, then it would be an iframe with the Google logo - after resizing the iframe too. That was my question. Thanks anyway, but if you know how to do this please reply.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

scrolling=no will only stop the scroll bars. You can still autoscroll, scroll with the wheel, left-click at the edge of the iframe, page up, page down, arrows etc. So they will still be able to scroll. Do you just wan to hide the scroll bars?

You can set the width of the iframe to match the page/content that's in it, but it's not going to automatically adjust to fit the page inside it unless you use javascript to change the size of the iframe. You'd then most likely need presets for each page.

If you want to load a whole page in an iframe, but only make part of that page viewable in the iframe, then iframe is not what you should use (If you truly don't want the visitor to be able to scroll.) If you just want to hide the scrollbars, then iframe might work for your situation.

There are some nifty things you can do with javascript though. I'll see about an example, but what would be best is if you make an example page with the iframe on it and tell us what you want in it and how you want it.


----------



## msparrow (Dec 18, 2004)

Alright, for THAT, it's a little different. Did you make the site you're trying to reference, or no? If so, you can just use http://the.url/whatever/index.html#news. If not, you'll need javascript or some other language, and it won't be at all accurate, depending on what changes on the page for that day...


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Yeh, the id reference could possibly work.


----------



## ebay258 (Dec 12, 2004)

msparrow, that's just an iframe code. Any way I jsut wanted to post a map from MapQuest on my site with all the zoom,etc. features active. So it doesn't have to be Iframe since it's not an updated page. I also want it to stay on their servers, so no code modification on that part please if possible. NON SCROLABLE, in any way. Heres a map for you to demonstrate on - http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...ress=&city=Minneapolis&state=MN&zipcode=55425 - Thanks.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

If you use an iframe, set the width to ~550px, the height to ~390px, set scrolling="no" and add *#map* to the mapquest URI you load in the iframe, it will work.

However, Opera is the only browser I know that will honor the #map for the iframe and even though it does, it waits till the page is loaded before jumping to the map. Plus, you can still scroll no matter what.

Also, depending how you interpret Mapquest's copyright, you can't legally load their content in a frame or have any pic on your site that has their trademark, which includes a pic of an area. Whether they can claim that or not, I'm not sure, but you may want to check that out first. (It's most likely no big deal, but it's good to be careful).

IE and Firefox do not honor the #map when using the object tag to load the page either.

You could do it like this (notice that the zoom and panning links works) , but use your own zoom bar and use a map that you are sure you are allowed to use. (let me know when you've seen that, so I can remove it).

However, once you click on one of the links, it will load the real mapquest page. It would just be easier to put up a link that says. "Map of Minnesota" or whatever.

Also, consider that if you load that mapquest page in a frame, whenever someone visits your page, they'll be forced to download that mapquest page. I forsee many blocking the iframe.

So, I personally don't see what you want working out for you.


----------



## ebay258 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks, Shadow2531. Ive made up my mind now. It's not worth all the hassle and i'll go with your idea and just put up one big map. I could just take pics of the maps I want and make my own zoomable map with in/out links etc., but don't have the time for that either. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

:up:


----------

